# Nick+ had better start growing.....



## Nick+ (Feb 18, 2006)

Finally for the first time in my life checked my diet over the last few days. (Ignoring the alcohol factor for the minute.....) I'm only eating half the protein I need each day, amongst other things.So how the hell I intend to grow on that is anyone's guess. My weight's increased but it seems to be mainly fat.  Not training often enough either, can't think why.


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking big in 2005-01-26


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 18, 2006)

Think I was bigger in May last year, lost the whole f---- lot though.


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)

Times trained in February. Not quite the aspired to 4 times a week.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 2, 2006)

Its called wine and beer!!!!!   1st March2006


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 7, 2006)

Not enough damn it. Should do arms tommorrow, but probably won't , shoulder joints sore. What the hell, I'm not eating enough.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

wow...how did I miss this for 2 weeks???????  Anyways...I'm here now, and ready to start kicking your ass to get into the gym!!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...how did I miss this for 2 weeks??????? Anyways...I'm here now, and ready to start kicking your ass to get into the gym!!


Get kicking! 

_*If *_I sort out  my diet  (which includes level of alcohol consumption), I'll have no problem with the training.........

Do you know what hell it is , trying to rein in the mad horse called alcohol???

*Talk about having a double personality.....On one hand I train with weights, on the other hand I go and undo any good from that by drinking......*

grrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

4 days straight....your on a roll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 8, 2006)

yea , but nothing tommorrow!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

how about doing some cardio and that way if you do screw up your diet a bit, you'll have something to counterbalance it??


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 8, 2006)

I rode a horse for an hour yesterday evening. Few days ago I did several hours of forge work (blacksmithing)  Today I'll be doing some more metal work -in this case only wire brushing and painting.....  Tommorrow I'm going to be doing some  metal sheet bashing (that's murder on the wrists.........)  

That's my cardio .........


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 10, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 10, 2006)

BF% is shite and arms are like sticks.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 10, 2006)

Someone on another site says he 'estimates' my BF% at 15% in the photo above.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

take any pics lately?? I took a couple of B&W of an old run down barn today...hope they turn out good!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> take any pics lately?? I took a couple of B&W of an old run down barn today...hope they turn out good!



Post them!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 13, 2006)

Late this morning   : Back and shoulders......


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 14, 2006)

Right I've had enough. Pissing around here with 15%(+) BF.There's only one thing to be done......    Not a drop of alcohol for three months. (I've tried this before and its not worked.....This time it will.)   Hope I might even see my abs a bit more at the end of this.

No alcohol---  14th March 2006    until   14th June 2006.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 14, 2006)

The arm after workout yesterday......


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

I see a steady increase in strength 

I think the goal you've set is great...and I will be there to support ya!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 17, 2006)

Errr thanks Billy!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 17, 2006)

17th March 2006-----Legs------

Start 1st rep. of the squat in my leg routine. Pain in left knee. Abort work-out.


----------



## GFR (Mar 17, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

>


_Is that your secret training method??_


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2006)

why didn't you work your abs or arms or something???


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> _Is that your secret training method??_



Yes


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> why didn't you work your abs or arms or something???



Did some abs yesterday. Shoulders and pecs still very sore from chest workout yesterday.......  So "legs" was the only sensible one to do......    

( I didn't injure my knee with training either, I climbed up a muddy bank yesterday and twisted one foot slightly- how that fucked the knee up I don't know.)  Maybe I'd better stay in bed between workouts.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 18, 2006)

Saturday   cardio and training:

Morning  legs and abs cardio:





Midday, legs workout ( knee seems to have repaired itself)




Afternoon cardio:


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

those pics are freaking awsome!! I promise that one day I will put up some of mine


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> those pics are freaking awsome!! I promise that one day I will put up some of mine



Which pics?  I look like I've escaped from a loony bin, in those blacksmithing one's!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

get a crazy man and give him a peice of metal...


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 20, 2006)

If one stares into the fire long enough and the red hot metal, then one gets a bit ........freaked out


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 20, 2006)

20 MARCH 2006   ARMS


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 23, 2006)

Chest workout today. It actually ended up at the end with my arms feeling 'worked' but not the chest. I've also got to sort out what to do with my abs. Two or three sets of crunches just won't do..... The problem is partly that the aforementioned abs are covered in a layer of blubber... What you can't see.....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry I've been MIA...loads of work to do 

how have you been? I like the AVI


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry I've been MIA...loads of work to do
> 
> how have you been? I like the AVI



I've got a sore head. And I'm at this minute eating a boiled egg....., then a kiwi fruit ,yoghurt, coffee

Wanted to do shoulders/ back workout today but I'm still sore from the chest workout two days ago.........


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 26, 2006)

25th March 2006 Shoulders and Back.......





Not sure I should have done the workout, I was still slightly sore in the chestand shoulders from two days before........ During the bent legged deadlift, I twice got 'cold flushes' dizzyness, not good.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 26, 2006)

Today 26th March  ----arms!!!!   




I've been training (sort of.....) for three months. Before and after photos are difficult to take........ I'm only presently trying to regain what I had last May..... Damned left arm continually lagging!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

I see you are sitting steady at 3-4 workouts a week, I am so proud of you!
How is your alcohol abstinance going??

oh yeah....I FINALLY uploaded some B&W pics that I took over this past weekend...check em out...not the best in the world, but I had fun


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I see you are sitting steady at 3-4 workouts a week, I am so proud of you!
> How is your alcohol abstinance going??
> 
> oh yeah....I FINALLY uploaded some B&W pics that I took over this past weekend...check em out...not the best in the world, but I had fun



 How is your alcohol abstinance going??  It lasted 3 days.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a Weider "Pro420" bench which has a lousy leg extension attachment max weight reccommended 30kgs/50lbs. I didn't buy the bench for its leg attachment, abilities, but for bench pressing but I appear to have got addicted to the leg extension too. (The bench press end of this bench has far more capacity.)
Lacking a welder (it died) I cut out and bolted some sheet metal plate onto the leg extension. I'm currently using 60kgs with it..... Hope it doesn't break.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

that's pretty cool, Nick!

When do I get to see some more pics in your gallery?? I'm posting more at the moment


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Heck! A lot of my best photos are so old they need scanning!!!I'll have a look around ...it's going to take some sorting. Other 'post film' stuff (ie digital stuff; a lot of it is crap!!!!)


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 29, 2006)

Chest workout today , a rather uninspired affair I fear.... I had eaten a tin of tuna about 1 1/2 hours before the workout and the taste of this fish appeared to be resting in the throat........

I am also suffering from a perpetual weakness in the left arm (possibly near to the shoulder).The left arm 'fades' before the right, which mucks up the bench presses especially..... Oddly enough in the bent over row I don't seem to have this problem. All in all I'm a lousy bench presser.... 58kgs/127lbs what a joke!!!!! I was doing more last year, but getting back up there seems like a long running bloody nightmare.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 29, 2006)

Start spittin' some game nick.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

slow and sure....you'll get there

what were you benching last year??  I have the same issues..my lower half is much stronger than my upper....everyone is different!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 30, 2006)

Legs--- good workout nice and intense, reeling around dizzy after the squat


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

why were you dizzy after squats?? kinda of a pukey thing?? I get that once in a while  your eating or drinking a shake before workout, right?


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> why were you dizzy after squats?? kinda of a pukey thing?? I get that once in a while  your eating or drinking a shake before workout, right?



No never a shake or anything else  1.5-2hrs before a workout. I pushed the squat quite hard, that did it I think....


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 30, 2006)

This is the making of an IM love story.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This is the making of an IM love story.



Lucky a huge expanse of ocean separates you and me, LargeDyl.....


----------



## GFR (Mar 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This is the making of an IM love story.


Your post reminds me of


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 31, 2006)

31 03 06 BACK AND SHOULDERS
Dropping the weight (next workout)for the last three sets of bent legged deadlift from 68 to 60kgs as I'm making no headway, with that damned exercise.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Apr 1, 2006)

ARMS on the 1st April 2006. I'm becoming a firm convert to gripping exercises at the end of some work-outs using the ivenko gripper. My forearms were huge after using it at the end of this workout. Don't understand why some people don't do gripping work at all.........

Right upper arm 17 1/4" after workout. Left arm still trailing by almost an inch-Damn it! 





Upper arm size really showing up here, usually it's not so visible, which is good, because there may be sod all I can do about it!


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 4, 2006)

4th April 2006 Chest


----------



## Decker (Apr 4, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> ARMS on the 1st April 2006. I'm becoming a firm convert to gripping exercises at the end of some work-outs using the ivenko gripper. My forearms were huge after using it at the end of this workout. Don't understand why some people don't do gripping work at all.........
> 
> Right upper arm 17 1/4" after workout. Left arm still trailing by almost an inch-Damn it!
> 
> ...


You're starting to look like you're thickening up. That's fantastic. As far as asymmetry in your arms is concerned, perhaps you might want to throw another set of one-armed curls onto your w/o regimen...just for your left arm. I don't know if this difference in size is something determined by genetics or otherwise. I like to think that we can change something about ourselves if we try hard enough. On the other hand, I might just be fooling myself. What was the question again?


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Decker.....   There might be more to this "left side" weakness than meets the eye.... I get pains  in the left shoulder, during the night and day, it could be rheumatism(?) -who knows...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

you are doing fantastic Nick....I am so proud of you for getting 4 days a week in for the last month...you've really stepped it up a notch!


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you are doing fantastic Nick....I am so proud of you for getting 4 days a week in for the last month...you've really stepped it up a notch!



Thank's Billy.Let me just add that YOU are the epitone of positive thinking , and  overcoming the obstacles in your way!


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 6, 2006)

5th April 2006  Legs



6th April 2006  Shoulders/Back



Dropped dead lift weight by 8kgs(17.5lbs), it was proving totally impossible to increase reps before. My grip is still a problem on the bar.

Photos of back after the workout: (horrible photos must stop posting such things.....)





I'm starting a 10 week course on Monday ,and won't be able to get to 'my weights' except on the weekends.So I'm having seriously consider finding some sort of Gym....... in the city which I am going to....ugh!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

since you can only do weekends, are you going to go with an upper/lower split or a once a week fullbody?? either one has it's benefits, as long as you eat enough food to keep your size


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

You're moving to a city?


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> since you can only do weekends, are you going to go with an upper/lower split or a once a week fullbody?? either one has it's benefits, as long as you eat enough food to keep your size



I'm going to see if I can find a gym ,I've been looking on the internet but french sites are shit. I desperzately wanting to do some leg presses........


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You're moving to a city?



No, just a 10 week course+5 weeks work experience...... Staying in a hotel for 4 nights during the week.


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 6, 2006)

Shit! I'm going to have to leave here at 5:30am Monday morning to get to Toulouse in time.


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 8, 2006)

8th April>>>> Arms  

I've binned the creatine.


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/licornenoir/bodybuilding.html

my joke.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> 8th April>>>> Arms
> 
> I've binned the creatine.



You should bin the alchohol and stick with the creatine & water .


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You should bin the alchohol and stick with the creatine & water .



I've binned the creatine and I should bin the alcohol too.......


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Apr 15, 2006)

Just grand! Two days into my course I injure my lower back, not while lifting a heavy weight,oh no!, but while filing by hand{lightly} a piece of aluminium. The vise was too low.....and one is always constantly bending while working on the metal. Grand......

So today I bung 84kgs(185lbs) of platelets onto the bar for the squat and one rep tells me enough.......The slight 'shot of pain' in the lower back.....Were that to become a heavy duty jolt of pain , not only would one bugger the back up for time eternal, but one would also lose control of the bar........ And I train on the 1st floor ( a nice solid steel reinforced concrete floor......) and I don't want to test out it's limitations........Especially as the house is not mine......

So I drop the weight for the squat to 40kgs, even then there a few twinges of back, but the situation is more under control. Didn't do calves , as I usually strap a fair bit of weight round my waist, and putting on that belt with the attached weight, just wouldn't be a good idea at the minute.

What a bloody awful lower back I have.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)

take it easy on that back and let it ease up before you do anymore lifting!


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 16, 2006)

Back _*much*_ better yesterday Billy!!

Thrown the creatine into the rubbish bin, there was a 1/3 of 500g left, that is called wanton waste.......disgraceful behaviour. But then I'm quite good at behaving badly.....  I'm not against creatine, I just don't like the thought that I'm going to have to take it for ever, to keep up 'inflated' look, and the inflated look in the face is not nice....  As I also refuse to stop drinking, I think laying off the creatine ---which dehydrates is a good idea, a double whammy of alcohol+creatine dehydration is not good news.I drink a lot of water but there are limits to the amount one can drink........... 

Strange argument the above    Oh well........

And yes, if I had any sense and a real passion for weight-training I'd lay off the wine and beer.... But there seems to be a blind spot in me with regards to that.
Stupid as hell really.... 

16th April SHoulders+Back



Did calves at end of workout, which I should have done yesterday. But as I hang some of the weight used from a belt I was frightened for my back Saturday. Yesterday the back was much better--- the weights have helped cure it, I'm sure of that! 

Easter Sunday in the mountains. I look like a pig.(no offence to pigs meant)Taken at a height of 1709 metres / 5607 feet,Spanish frontier just behind those mountains in photo, but the pass over to Spain was blocked by snow.Most annoying as I wanted some Spanish wine.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

what is so bad about this pic...you look great!


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what is so bad about this pic...you look great!


Bit of a swollen face I have there Billy , and it ain't the creatine.......

Friday 21stAPril



Followed by about half of the leg workout.
Squat--------81kgs   x8,x6,x2
Leg extension-64kgs  x9,x10,x8
Need to do all 4 workouts in 2 1/2 days. Total chaos all round, don't have time to rewrite/reschedule everything.Lack of creatine becoming evident, I'm weaker.........


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 22, 2006)

22-04-06  Shoulders and back.
Ate very little yesterday and hardly anything this morning --- my weight has dipped!Had a gruelling (errr... masochistic) horse riding lesson this morning before my workout,where we were made to ride in the jump position(out of the saddle at the canter and trot),which BURNS the thighs and which has re-ignited my lower back {I found out afterwards.....}

I was as hungry as hell when I started training, back was nagging, ideal conditions for a really good workout. Have also never tried this routine a day after the chest routine, chest is still sore. Not good, not good at all.



Meant to do leg curl and calves afterwards , but didn't.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2006)

hang in there bud!!! How have you been lately?


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 22, 2006)

Feeling shitty, it must be creatine withdrawal symptoms....... The course I'm doing is really knackering too....Just go back to the hotel, and sit there like a zombie.


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 23, 2006)

It's 15 minutes to seven (PM) and I've got to get up at 4:30am and leave at 5am. SO as usual NO TIME........

I'm sort of de-sensitised in my vital bits (I mean hands and feet) after sitting on an ancient sit on mower (American!!!!) for two hours helping out a lady whose husband has just died (and he was a real character retired helicopter pilot major for the RAF, the whole thing was very sudden). The mower wasn't bad  actually even though it was from the dinosaur age, the terrain was too rough for it (in my opinion), better to have had a tractor with  a grass cutting attachment.

Before my heroic effort I did my arms in........



followed by half a leg workout (???)



I then did one set of bent leg deadlifts at 61kgs for 7reps in a desperate attempt to make up for what I had missed in the Saturday "shoulders" workout!


I hate driving early in the morning in the dark around here , one gets deer, wild boar and stupid (blue)rabbits on the road.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

> I hate driving early in the morning in the dark around here , one gets deer, wild boar and stupid (blue)rabbits on the road.



I find it to be quite an adventure


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I find it to be quite an adventure



Indeed!  Not the thought of hitting an animal dazzled by the headlights who then is swept through the windscreen to decapitate the driver -I hope!

One solution to that= slow down!


----------



## Nick+ (May 13, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

um......okay....????????


----------



## Nick+ (May 19, 2006)

I'm killing this thread Billy, that photo above was my weird way of saying it!


----------



## Nick+ (May 25, 2006)

I'm un-killing this  lousy thread , and am going to go on churning out boring JPG's 

No workout for about 2 weeks because my back snapped. No legs+arms for nearly three weeks.  Drilling holes in aluminium has been my only exercise.  






The above calender says it all.........

Today a very light chesty session.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

c'mon Nick....you were doing SOOOO good, get with it now that your back is better


----------



## Nick+ (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> c'mon Nick....you were doing SOOOO good, get with it now that your back is better



I've been doing this damned course since the 10th April Billy! So not been near my lumps of metal!!!!!!! Except on weekends and Bank holidays. There's 4 more weeks to go, then 'work experience' (for 5 weeks)which should be nearer home so I  can get back each evening..............

I've just got a shitty lower back (let's face it)It was bloody twinging today while bench pressing with my miniscule amounts of weight...


----------



## Nick+ (May 26, 2006)

26th May :Legses........





Not done the legs for three weeks (because of back). They were rather jelly like when walking down the stairs afterwards..... Despite having not really tried too hard doing the workout.

Attaching plates to myself is becoming a problem for the calf raise(total weight presently at 52kgs/114lbs).I hold a 35kg(77lb) dumbell in the hand, and attach the rest of the weight onto an old Weider belt with another belt). I'm wondering what the limits of this can be.It's not comfortable, and if something breaks and those plates tumble to the floor.....How do people attach plates to themselves I wonder.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

glad to see you back Nick


----------



## Nick+ (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> glad to see you back Nick



Back where?


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2006)

What kind of routine are you doing?


----------



## Nick+ (May 27, 2006)

4 different ones' 1)Legs 2)arms  3)chest  4)shoulders and back. I scrawled them down on the back of matchbox, and they became my routines...... Just hashed them together.

I don't do 'em often enough either, 
A few posts ago is a  jpg thumbnail : "Legs", that is the legs routine.......


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> 4 different ones' 1)Legs 2)arms  3)chest  4)shoulders and back. I scrawled them down on the back of matchbox, and they became my routines...... Just hashed them together.
> 
> I don't do 'em often enough either,
> A few posts ago is a  jpg thumbnail : "Legs", that is the legs routine.......



Alrighty. That's a neat little chart you got there.


----------



## Nick+ (May 27, 2006)

Yea but a chunky download if one is not on broadband.......


----------



## Nick+ (May 27, 2006)

25th May 2006  Before(no training for 2/3weeks) and after training. I seem to have changed colour......(But that's about it...).


----------



## Nick+ (May 28, 2006)

Sunday late morning 28th May 2006    Shoulders and Back   1st time in 2 weeks...........




Sunday late afternoon 28th May 2006    Arms   Havn't trained arms for 3 weeks.




Two workouts in one day , crazy maybe, but there won't be anything else till Friday late afternoon.   Printed out a load of ab exercise stuff, should try and get a pure ab routine going....... Which I could do anywhere.......


----------



## b_reed23 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

been hiding??


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 3, 2006)

In this tomb.........


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 10, 2006)

Two workouts today , the 2nd one 12 minutes after the 1st.Crazy as shit, but I never have time at the minute, and I'm not near my weights during the week.



followed by........









This calender shows how frequency of training has been completely  buggered up since mid April.







How not to pose:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okiGP8P6cyM


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

This morning , 16 hours after a combined Leg/Chest workout,  I do  the Back and Shoulders workout. Completely lacking in energy, this was one lacklustre shit session.........


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

Arm workout , late Sunday afternoon 11thJune 2006. They were weak, suprise suprise..........


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looking better Nick, have you been laying off the beer? Just keep at it and keep eating in order to keep growing.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks!  Beer and wine still feature in my life. Drinking a bit less of it though. Not eating enough!     That comes from forcing down the disgusting food in the college canteen  and ending up in a hotel room in the evening...


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 17, 2006)

Saturday Morning  17th June 2006   Legs+Chest workouts (again)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2006)

still getting in workouts, thats good!

Still have a great sense of humor...that's great!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking good Nic, your stomach looks smaller and arms and delts bigger.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> still getting in workouts, thats good!
> 
> Still have a great sense of humor...that's great!!



You are the one with a sense of humour Billy, not me!!!!   Me ,I indulge in cynicism


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Looking good Nic, your stomach looks smaller and arms and delts bigger.



Thanks Foreman (and I like the avatar)! Bear in mind that photo was taken straight after a workout in up to  40° (104°F) of heat....

Which is why I shifted all plates(480 kgs of them) the bench and stands and bars into the garage, last Sunday. Which means the car has to be removed from the garage each time I want to train. 

Life is not perfect for the poor.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 24, 2006)

Saturday  24th June 2006   Chest.

And one pretty bloody uninspired workout it was. 1st one in 'the garage', maybe it's all the cans of paint and the white Spirit reeking at me. Maybe it made me high.(Doesn't take much for some people......) 





At least it's slightly cooler than the bloody attic, and should I drop something heavy, I won't have to worry about wrecking the floor.........


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jun 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



WHat r'you laffing at?


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunday, Midday,  25th June 2006. Feel dizzy and like shit. Do a lousy leg workout.........


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 26, 2006)

Monday 26th June 2006   Arms.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 27, 2006)

6:20pm  Tuesday         Oh hell, I wanted to do 'shoulders and back' WO this late afternoon, but  my upper arms are sore from yesterday's 'arm' workout....... Also I'm bloody knackered.......Tommorrow there may not be time for anything, so Thursday beckons......


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 1, 2006)

I need a boost so I've bought some creatine, since the bloody stuff seems to work........


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 6, 2006)

No training for 10 days , this is an absolute fuck off.I'm  doing  5 weeks of work experience. It leaves one drained at the end of the day. And with 2 bloody hours of driving a day, on a bloody dangerous road, I get back, with absolutely no inspiration to train.......    

SO now I'm starting to shrink as usual...... It's fascinating watching the same 'cycle' develop as last year. I shrank then too, at about this time of year........  

I'd like to abandon weight-training forever , it's a fucking pain in the arse. One is hounded by the 'complex' of not lifting enough weigh (which I sure bloody don't).One is perpetually harassed, by the bloated beer stomach, easy to solve according to non beer drinkers no doubt....... It is not easy.

If anything lifting weights in the way I lift them , has at least made me aware of these issues.......Had I never lifted weights, I'd probably be the stick insect I was  20 years ago. 

So  , however badly I train , or drink or eat, I'll never be able to stop training , and I must say that I'm pleased by that prospect....


----------



## Decker (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the your choice of spartan conditions for working out.  I've always lifted in basements--webs, one light bulb, damp air, cold concrete floor.  I like it.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 6, 2006)

Well now I've shifted the weights to the garage , where they have to share room with the car. So to train, I have to exit the car and 'roll out ' the barbells, roll out a straw mat(excellent-from IKEA) etc etc......   let down the folding bench.It's not really totally encouraging........

Anyway it's hardly been a problem as I've hardly trained..........


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

hey Nick...how are things??

I've posted a few pics in my journal, and I have a few to send to you later...flowers and shtuff


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 6, 2006)

Flowers? Cool!   Look out though I get hayfever!

Things going poorly with regards to anything to do with those bars and strange circular plates at each end.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Brother Nick, pics are looking Great, keep at it my Friend, don't give up!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Nick, pics are looking Great, keep at it my Friend, don't give up!!!



Thanks!!!  

I posted some right nonsense last night, that was the fault of the local red wine.......


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 8, 2006)

Saturday 8th June 2006

Fascinating, I've lost about 2 kgs of weight (say 5 lbs) or so in the last 2 weeks.But my bulbous stomach is worse than ever....My waist seems to be holding more fat..... 

SO today I do LEGS followed 15 minutes later by CHEST. Both workouts I had not done for 2 weeks....Loads of stress and agro in those two weeks...I could hardly lift the damned bar off the stands for the squat. 





15 minutes later (so as to change round the bars and plates)





Later in the day-ME, adding the 'grand statistics' onto the PSD files. Which I then post as Jpg files here. Is this a sign of insanity or what?

And no, I did not chose the wallpaper.

 There's a bullfight going on in the arena next door to me.... Maybe I should be in there watching a bit of killing.......


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

Your on a lifelong journey my Friend, keep focused and NEVER lose sight of the prize!!! My hats off to you and anyone who does what we do, keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your on a lifelong journey my Friend, keep focused and NEVER lose sight of the prize!!! My hats off to you and anyone who does what we do, keep your chin up and your heart light!!!



My journey is indeed rather too lifelong!!!!

'The prize' , you said that and I thought suddenly of Highlander (1) ,eeek ! No immortality please!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Great movies!!! There can be only 1!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> LOL, Great movies!!! There can be only 1!!!


Movies=


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh dear I really don't seem to be training enough..........


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2006)

BUT ...you are still training...i agree with Archy....set some goals...maybe some short term goals...set one for the 1st of August ...


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> BUT ...you are still training...i agree with Archy....set some goals...maybe some short term goals...set one for the 1st of August ...



I've tried that!(sort of in the past)  Always fell to pieces 'my goals'!!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 10, 2006)

DID ARMS AN HOUR AGO AND THEN MOWED THE LAWN IN ABOUT 40° SHADE TEMP  

SUPPRISINGLY GOOD WORK OUT I don't know why but there it is.............





No BLOODY TIME  ever to have a look here- now supper then bed----DAMN!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Keep it up, lookin goold!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Keep it up, lookin goold!!!



silver


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 14, 2006)

Did some medieaval (two handed) sword fighting for the first time ever today. It must be the best cardio, I've ever done......    (Apparently only Squash is more demanding, as a sport {? })  My wrists are wrecked.   Got to take part in a medieaval bit of theatre. That's why I'm doing it.  Gonna keep on doing it afterwards as it is flipping ace


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

lawl, that is very English of you.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, that is very English of you.



I'm not English. I'm half  German(Prussian? probably), and the rest of of me is bits of Irish, Spanish, and I know not what........


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I'm not English. I'm half  German(Prussian? probably), and the rest of of me is bits of Irish, Spanish, and I know not what........



lawl, I feel like a dumb ass. Sorry!


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Noice pic.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, I feel like a dumb ass. Sorry!



You are not a dumb ass,OK?........  I've got a very 'English accent', (when speaking) so most people think I'm English. Except when I was in New Jersey+ NY in 1999, they kept on thinking I was Australian.............


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Noice pic.



Terrible pic man, look at those soapy arms!!!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> You are not a dumb ass,OK?........  I've got a very 'English accent', (when speaking) so most people think I'm English. Except when I was in New Jersey+ NY in 1999, they kept on thinking I was Australian.............



hahaha, ok good. I've got alot of German blood as well.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 20, 2006)

German blood is OK........; But Germany is still a bit weird (a weird atmosphere).....It's not got over what it did back in WW2 maybe....


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 18, 2006)

Solution found..........


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn, is that picture real?


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Damn, is that picture real?



Of course!






78% of September weight.

Times trained in 2006.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 24, 2006)

10th November  CHEST




21st November   Legs




22nd November  Arms (not bras)




The serpent represents alcohol (armour is no protection against  alcohol)


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2006)

Is that an invisible horse?


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Is that an invisible horse?



LOL   I wish that horse was my horse and I wish I had the armour too.......  Slightly outside my price range at the minute....


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Is that an invisible horse?



That kitten is tired (he has red eyes- or it's the flash)   let him sleep fufu!


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Mar 22, 2007)

See someone with bad form.
YouTube - Chest workout


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

Nick+ said:


> See someone with bad form.
> YouTube - Chest workout



You been gone too long, my friend!






YouTube Video


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You been gone too long, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One last gasp before I kill myself with the drink!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 17, 2008)

_





14th January 2008    1 hr. 
'Arms' routine.

_Routine (skip means 'jump rope')    Marked with a  'XXX' means exercise not done.....    kgs weight is plate weight,(excludes bar)
___________________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
___________________________________
Sitting Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl (supinated)
(1 minute between sets )

16kgs   ?????   8
  16kgs    ?????  6
  16kgs       ????? 5
___________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
_______________________________
Preacher Curl with EZ Bar
(1minute between sets)


21kgs   ?????    4
21kgs   ?????    4
21kgs   ?????   3
___________________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
_________________________________
Lying 2 Dumbbell Triceps Extension
(1 minute between sets)


12kgs   ?????    10
12kgs   ?????    5
12kgs   ?????   4
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
_________________________________
Tricep Dumbbell Kickback
(1 minute between sets)

8kgs   ?????    6 each
8kgs   ?????    6 each
8kgs   ?????    4 each
___________________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
___________________________________
Reverse Bicep Curl with EZ Bar
(1 minute between sets)

27kgs   ?????   7
27kgs   ?????    6
27kgs   ?????    4
______________________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
_____________________________________
Close Grip Bicep Curl with Straight Bar
(1 minute between sets)


15kgs   ?????    8
15kgs   ?????    6
15kgs   ?????    5

________________________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
________________________________________
Forearm Overhand Curl with barbell
(1 minute between sets)


5kgs   ?????    10
5kgs   ?????    7
5kgs   ?????    5

________________________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
___________________________________________
Gripper




(1 minute between sets)

   ?????    10  Each
   ?????   10  Each
  ?????    9 Each
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
________________________________________
Time started:     12:05
Time finished:    12:56

my weight:   105.5 kgs



******************************************************
_10th January 2008    1 hr. 
'Chest' routine.
At  less than normal  plate weight.


_Routine (skip means 'jump rope')    Marked with a  'XXX' means exercise not done.....    kgs weight is plate weight,(excludes bar)
___________________________________
Skip   ?????   30
___________________________________
Decline Bench Press
(2 minutes between sets )

60kgs   ?????   10
  60kgs    ?????  8
  60kgs       ????? 5
___________________________
Skip   ?????   15
_______________________________
Dumbbell Flye
(2 minutes between sets)


15kgs   ?????    10
15kgs   ?????    10
15kgs   ?????   8
_____________________________________________
Pullover with triceps bar
18kgs  ?????  8
___________________________________
Skip   ?????   18
_________________________________
Incline Bench Press
(2 minutes between sets)


35kgs   ?????    10
35kgs   ?????    10
35kgs   ?????   8
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
_________________________________
Bench Press
(2 minutes between sets)

60kgs   ?????    10
60kgs   ?????    10
60kgs   ?????    8
___________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
___________________________________
Close Grip EZ Bar Bench Press
(2 minute between sets)

35kgs   ?????    10
35kgs   ?????    10
35kgs   ?????    8
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    27
_____________________________________
Abdominal Crunch
(1 minute between sets)


5kgs   ?????    11
5kgs   ?????    10
5kgs   ?????    10

________________________________________
Skip   ?????   XXX
________________________________________
Gripper




(1 minute between sets)

   ?????    10 Each
   ?????   10 Each
  ?????    10Each
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
________________________________________
Time started:     11:50
Time finished:    12:52

my weight:   105.3 kgs


****************************************************
_9th January 2008    1 hr. 
'Legs' routine.
At  less than normal  plate weight.


_Routine (skip means 'jump rope')    Marked with a  'XXX' means exercise not done.....    kg weight is plate weight,(excludes bar)
___________________________________
Skip   ?????   36
___________________________________
Squat
(2 minutes between sets )

70kgs   ?????   8
  70kgs    ?????  8
  70kgs       ????? 5
______________________________
Pullover with triceps bar
13kgs  ?????  8
_____________________________
Skip   ?????   40
_______________________________
Leg Extension
(2 minutes between sets)


60kgs   ?????    8
60kgs   ?????    8
60kgs   ?????    6
_________________________________
Skip   ?????   30
_________________________________
Leg Curl
(2 minutes between sets)


35kgs   ?????    10
35kgs   ?????    10
35kgs   ?????    7
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    38
_________________________________
Squat
(2 minutes between sets)

60kgs   ?????    7
60kgs   ?????    4
60kgs   ?????    XXX
___________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
___________________________________
Sitting Calf raise
(1 minute between sets)

50kgs   ?????    8
50kgs   ?????    5
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
_____________________________________
Single leg standing calf raise holding dumbell
(1 minute between sets)


9kgs   ?????    8 Each
9kgs   ?????    XXX

________________________________________
Skip   ?????   40
________________________________________
Gripper
(1 minute between sets)

   ?????    10 Each
   ?????    8 Each
  ?????    6 Each
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    31
________________________________________
Time started:     12:10
Time finished:    13:07

my weight:   104.3 kgs


****************************************************
_7th January 2008    1 hr. 
'Shoulder and Back' routine.
At 60% or less of normal  plate weight.


_Routine (skip means 'jump rope')    Marked with a  'XXX' means exercise not done.....    kg weight is plate weight,(excludes bar)

Skip   ?????   7+6
___________________________________
Bent over row with barbell
(2 minutes between sets except between 2nd underhand and the 
underhand shrug which is non stop)

35kgs underhand   ?????   10
 35kgs   underhand  ?????  10
 35kgs   underhand shrug    ????? 10
40kgs     overhand shrug       ?????10
_____________________________
Skip   ?????   30
_______________________________
Sitting Barbell press in front of neck
(2 minutes between sets)


20kgs   ?????    10
20kgs   ?????    10
20kgs   ?????    10
_________________________________
Skip   ?????   30

_________________________________
Hise Shrug (barbell)
(2 minutes between sets)


60kgs   ?????    10
60kgs   ?????    10
60kgs   ?????    10
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    35
_________________________________
Bent legged deadlift
(2 minutes between sets)

60kgs   ?????    7
60kgs   ?????    8
60kgs   ?????    6
___________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
___________________________________
Lateral dumbell raise
(1 minute between sets)

4kgs each  ?????    10
4kgs each  ?????    10
4kgs each  ?????    10

______________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
_____________________________________
EZ Bar bicep curl
(1 minute between sets)


20kgs   ?????    10
20kgs   ?????    10
20kgs   ?????    10
________________________________________
Skip   ?????    32
________________________________________
Tricep extension
(1 minute between sets)




13kgs   ?????    10
13kgs   ?????    10
13kgs   ?????    10
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    31
________________________________________
Time started:     12:31
Time finished:    13:25

my weight:   105.2 kgs

Better than last time.

***************************************************************************************

_4th January 2008   Managed 12 minutes of a 1 hr. 
'Shoulder and Back' routine.
At 50% or less of normal  plate weight. 


_Routine (skip means 'jump rope')    Marked with a  'XXX' means exercise not done.....    kg weight is plate weight,(excludes bar)

Skip   ?????   33
___________________________________
Bent over row with barbell

35kgs underhand   ?????   10
 35kgs   underhand  ?????  10
 35kgs   underhand shrug    ????? 7
40kgs     overhand shrug       ?????10
_____________________________
Skip   ?????   32
_______________________________
Barbell press in front of neck

20kgs   ?????    XXX
20kgs   ?????    XXX
20kgs   ?????    XXX
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX

_________________________________
Hise Shrug (barbell)

60kgs   ?????    XXX
60kgs   ?????    XXX
60kgs   ?????    XXX
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
_________________________________
Bent legged deadlift

60kgs   ?????    XXX
60kgs   ?????    XXX
60kgs   ?????    XXX
___________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX

____________________________________
Lateral dumbell raise

4kgs each  ?????    XXX
4kgs each  ?????    XXX
4kgs each  ?????    XXX

______________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
_____________________________________
EZ Bar bicep curl

20kgs   ?????    XXX
20kgs   ?????    XXX
20kgs   ?????    XXX
________________________________________


Skip   ?????    XXX

________________________________________
Tricep extension




13kgs   ?????    XXX
13kgs   ?????    XXX
13kgs   ?????    XXX
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
________________________________________
Time started:     1143
Time finished:    1152

my weight:   104.2 kgs



*********************************************************


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't mean to harp, but you really should post more often. 

It's good that you're back!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 17, 2008)

You mustn't harp DOMS! A bad habit indeed,harps are for angels, neither of us has ascended to the higher level...yet.....   I'm sort of going to  try and post in 'training' and not get into politics (whatever that is....)  Fat chance.....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

Nick+ said:


> You mustn't harp DOMS! A bad habit indeed.....   I'm sort of going to  try and post in 'training' and not get into politics (whatever that is....)  Fat chance.....



Good luck with that.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmmm!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

ok....you've posted for the first time in about a year...keep it up!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 19, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ok....you've posted for the first time in about a year...keep it up!



You are doing very well !   Its over a year....since I posted anything remotely to do with training......


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 19, 2008)

******************************************************
_19th January 2008    1 hr. 
'Legs' routine.
At  less than normal  plate weight.


_Routine (skip means 'jump rope')    Marked with a  'XXX' means exercise not done.....    kg weight is plate weight,(excludes bar)
___________________________________
Skip   ?????   40
___________________________________
Squat
(2 minutes between sets )
Barbell: 10 kgs

70kgs   ?????  9
  70kgs    ?????  8
  70kgs       ????? 6
(In Sept 2007 could manage this with 20kgs more-the effects of
Bronchitus during Nov-Dec'07 are just great....)
______________________________
Pullover with triceps bar
(using tricep bar--bar included in weight)
 18kgs  ?????  8
 _____________________________
Skip   ?????   35
_______________________________
Leg Extension
(2 minutes between sets)


62kgs   ?????    9
62kgs   ?????    8
62kgs   ?????    7
_________________________________
Skip   ?????   40
_________________________________
Leg Curl
(2 minutes between sets)


38kgs   ?????    10
38kgs   ?????    7
38kgs   ?????    5
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    38
_________________________________
GOING TO CUT OUT THESE 3 SETS
Squat
(2 minutes between sets)

60kgs   ?????   XXX
60kgs   ?????    XXX
60kgs   ?????    XXX
___________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
___________________________________
Sitting Calf raise
(1 minute between sets)

50kgs   ?????    10
50kgs   ?????    10
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    24
_____________________________________
Single leg standing calf raise holding dumbell
(1 minute between sets)


9kgs   ?????    6 Each
9kgs   ?????   5 Each

________________________________________
Skip   ?????   40
________________________________________
(IVANKO) Gripper
(1 minute between sets)
(kgs are aprox. spring tension)
 
59kgs   ?????    10 Each
59kgs   ?????    10 Each
 59kgs  ?????    10 Each
 ______________________________________
Skip   ?????    XXX
________________________________________
Time started:     11:59
Time finished:    12:59

my weight:   106 kgs


*********************************************


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 21, 2008)

_*21st January 2008    1 hr. *
*'Shoulder and Back' routine.*
*(At  less than normal  plate weight.)*


_Routine (skip means 'jump rope')    Marked with a  'XXX' means exercise not done.....    kg weight is plate weight,(excludes bar)



******************************
Skip   ?????   7+6
___________________________________
Bent over row with barbell
(2 minutes between sets except between 2nd underhand and the 
underhand shrug which is non stop)
(barbell: 8 kgs)

42kgs underhand   ?????   10
  42kgs   underhand  ?????  10
  42kgs   underhand shrug    ????? 10
50kgs     overhand shrug       ?????10
_____________________________
Skip   ?????   30
_______________________________
Sitting Barbell press in front of neck
(2 minutes between sets)
(barbell 6kgs)

27kgs   ?????    10
27kgs   ?????    10
27kgs   ?????    8
_________________________________
Skip   ?????   30
_________________________________
Hise Shrug (barbell)
(2 minutes between sets)
barbell 10 kgs


80kgs   ?????    10
80kgs   ?????    10
80kgs   ?????    10
_________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
_________________________________
Bent legged deadlift
(2 minutes between sets)
barbell 10 kgs

60kgs   ?????    8
60kgs   ?????    8
60kgs   ?????    7
___________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
___________________________________
Lateral dumbell raise
(1 minute between sets)

5 kgs each  ?????    10
5 kgs each  ?????    10
5 kgs each  ?????    8

______________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
_____________________________________
EZ Bar bicep curl
(1 minute between sets)
barbell 6 kgs

25kgs   ?????    10
25kgs   ?????    10
25kgs   ?????    8
________________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
________________________________________
Tricep extension
(1 minute between sets)





weight includes bar

18kgs   ?????    10
18kgs   ?????    10
18kgs   ?????    8
______________________________________
Skip   ?????    30
________________________________________
Time started:     11:34
Time finished:    12:35

my weight:   105.5 kgs


******************************************************


----------

